# pictures of MIDNIGHT PURPLE 2AND3 IN R34GTR



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

:thumbsup:As above has any one got that colour car with carbon bonnet, boot lid, 
spoiler and front fenders plz...

i want to see how the car looks

cheerz
:flame::flame:


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Anyone???


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Have you tried a Google images search ?


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

i've found those pics:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

few pics i took


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

stunning!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its now in the UK as we imported it a few years back


----------



## r33 medi L (Dec 12, 2009)

like it a lot mate


----------

